# do(es)n't have to



## Gavril

My understanding is that _ei pidä, ei täydy _and _ei ole pakko _mean "should not" / "must not" rather than "don't have to". Is this correct? If so, how do you normally render "don't have to" in Finnish (for each of the three degrees of obligation)?

Kiitos etukäteen


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You shouldn't go there. = Sinun / Teidän ei pitäisi mennä sinne.
You mustn't go there. = (Sinä) et saa mennä sinne. (Te) ette saa mennä sinne.
You don't have to go there. = Sinun / Teidän ei tarvitse mennä sinne.


----------



## Gavril

On second thought, I'm not sure about _sinun ei ole pakko_: does it mean "you aren't obligated to" or "you are obligated not to"?


----------



## Hakro

"you aren't obligated to" = _sinun ei ole pakko_


----------



## Gavril

In the context below, would _ei ole pakkoa muuttaa olotilaa _mean "we must not change the present conditions", or "we don't have an obligation to change the present conditions"?
_
Kokoomuksen puheenjohtajan Jyrki Kataisen tulkinnan mukaan kokous hyväksyi toisessa käsittelemässään aloitteessa ruotsin kielen aseman Suomen perustuslaissa, joten ”siltä osin kun on ristiriitaa, ei ole pakkoa muuttaa olotilaa”. _


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> In the context below, would _ei ole pakkoa muuttaa olotilaa _mean "we must not change the present conditions", or "we don't have an obligation to change the present conditions"?
> _
> Kokoomuksen puheenjohtajan Jyrki Kataisen tulkinnan mukaan kokous hyväksyi toisessa käsittelemässään aloitteessa ruotsin kielen aseman Suomen perustuslaissa, joten ”siltä osin kun on ristiriitaa, ei ole pakkoa muuttaa olotilaa”. _


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

We don't have an obligation to change the present conditions.  - GOM


----------

